# ¿Que es una resistencia metal film?



## Limbo (Mar 23, 2010)

Buenas,

He leido por internet pero todo en ingles y no me aclara demasiado. Tengo un circuito de un ampli que anda por el foro que necesita una resistencia metal film de 1Ω¿Alguien me aclara que es?

Al menos la traduccion al castellano si es que la hay.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2010)

Es una resistencia con mayor exactitud (1%) comparada con las resistencias normales de carbon (5%), tambien se le llega a conocer como resistencia de pelicula metalica o de precision

En la mayoria de las aplicaciones no importa el tipo de resistencia de uses, pero en otras si...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Electr%C3%B3nica_de_Comunicaciones/Resistores

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias a los dos.


> En la mayoria de las aplicaciones no importa el tipo de resistencia de uses, pero en otras si...


¿En que se diferencian? Porque en resistencias normales de carbon tenemos 1% de tolerancia..
Eso de "Posibilidad de integración de redes de resistores" que significa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Las resistencias de carbón producen ruido eléctrico, las metal film también, pero mucho menos.
El ruido eléctrico proviene del movimiento de partículas cargadas eléctricamente dentro de la materia que compone la resistencia.
La presencia de ruido eléctrico degrada la calidad de la señal que se encuentra afectada a la resistencia que estamos considerando ya que se suma a la propia señal.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

o sea que las resistencas de carbon y metalfilm para aplicaciones en continua que no superen el cuarto de watt son exactamente iguales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> o sea que las resistencas de carbon y metalfilm para aplicaciones en continua que no superen el cuarto de watt son exactamente iguales?


Nop
¿ Leíste lo que acabo de escribir ?

Se emplean resistencias metal film donde la calidad de la señal es importante y no puede ser degradada por el ruido eléctrico propio proveniente de las resistencias, incluso señales de tensión continua.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

si.. lo leí pero pensé (seguramente mal) que las de carbón metían ruido electrico en aplicaciones solo de alterna


----------



## Limbo (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo por la aclaracion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Por ejemplo: Si se quiere medir temperatura a través de una termocupla con una señal que ronda los mVcc y pretendes precisión debes recurrir a circuitos y componentes de bajo ruido, allí entran las metal film.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

claro.. gracias por evacuar la duda fogonazo
me voy a cursar


----------

